
Uber helps fund World Bank report that says ride-sharing good for women - orangeCode
https://www.ifc.org/wps/wcm/connect/topics_ext_content/ifc_external_corporate_site/gender+at+ifc/drivingtowardequality
======
adz_6891
This is a terrible use of World Bank funds, if true. Where does it say this is
funded by Uber though?

~~~
orangeCode
look at the longer pdf in 'Acknowledgments', "The report was mostly funded by
IFC, with financial contributions from Uber" [1]

[1] -
[https://www.ifc.org/wps/wcm/connect/ec101088-8a12-4994-9918-...](https://www.ifc.org/wps/wcm/connect/ec101088-8a12-4994-9918-14455b8e2cd9/00418+IFC+DTE+Report_Complete_Layout+Final2-pxp.pdf?MOD=AJPERES)

